# GP Doctor in my area



## AuMargaret (Feb 3, 2015)

Hello All
Do any of you know of a good GP doctor who can speak English in the Bombarral and Cadaval area please?
Thank you
AuMargaret


----------



## dstump (Apr 26, 2010)

Can highly recommend Dr. Rosemarie Barbosa at Clinimed in Obidos if that is not too far for you. She is an excellent doctor.


----------

